# Escape From Alcatraz



## 911 (Apr 29, 2018)

Has anyone heard about the FBI receiving a letter or card from Frank Morris, who was played by Clint Eastwood in the movie, "Escape From Alcatraz?" I was speaking with another retired Trooper just a few days ago and he was telling me that he had read in one of the supermarket tabloids that the FBI had received a letter from Frank Morris stating that he and the Anglin Brothers (John and Clarence) were successful in their escape. He said that Frank is 92, (I think), and has cancer. He has offered to turn himself in and tell his story, if the government promises not to jail him for more than one year and to treat his cancer. The FBI has been unable to document the handwriting as actual. 

My friend also said that he (Frank) was living in North or South Dakota for several years before returning to southern California. I haven't been able to find anything on the internet about it, so I am thinking that this may be just some gossip or a story made up to sell papers. Whatever, truth or fiction, I find this to be interesting. 

I did just find this:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...of-them/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.252054182a57


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 29, 2018)

Very interesting and exciting story.  I think if he managed to stay alive this long he should get his treatment.  For what it is worth....


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2018)

911 said:


> Has anyone heard about the FBI receiving a letter or card from Frank Morris, who was played by Clint Eastwood in the movie, "Escape From Alcatraz?" I was speaking with another retired Trooper just a few days ago and he was telling me that he had read in one of the supermarket tabloids that the FBI had received a letter from Frank Morris stating that he and the Anglin Brothers (John and Clarence) were successful in their escape. He said that Frank is 92, (I think), and has cancer. He has offered to turn himself in and tell his story, if the government promises not to jail him for more than one year and to treat his cancer. The FBI has been unable to document the handwriting as actual.
> 
> My friend also said that he (Frank) was living in North or South Dakota for several years before returning to southern California. I haven't been able to find anything on the internet about it, so I am thinking that this may be just some gossip or a story made up to sell papers. Whatever, truth or fiction, I find this to be interesting.
> 
> ...



Very interesting, indeed.  Do you think they could have reached land alive?  I've always read that it would have been almost impossible for them to have done so.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 29, 2018)

I read that also and was wondering if it was true!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

Have always wondered about this story, just as I have the D.B. Cooper case.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 15, 2020)

I like to think that the 3 men made it, and I hope that they did.

What a dreamy plan and so daring. The sheer ingenuity and brilliance of the men, so totally awesome.

True MacGyver's they were.

As for the D.B. Cooper case, I think he made it, too.


----------



## rgp (Oct 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I like to think that the 3 men made it, and I hope that they did.
> 
> What a dreamy plan and so daring. The sheer ingenuity and brilliance of the men, so totally awesome.
> 
> ...




 Well let's see, he was imprisoned for crimes against society, armed robbery, car theft, etc & so-on. He was imprisoned in a maximum security prison, whereupon he formulated a & carried out a plan of escape. Which [if these stories are true] worked. He has avoided capture , and has lived outside the law for some 58+ years. If all the latest stories are true. 

I say, give him the deal, when he surrenders, cuff him, take him to jail, and revert to the old days , right down the hall to 'old sparky' strap him in, and throw the switch .

His wishes are granted,.....short time in jail, and his cancer cured. And society gets it's justice.

Why , oh why, do we continue to make heroes of these folks ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 15, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well let's see, *he was imprisoned for crimes against society*, armed robbery, car theft, etc & so-on. He was imprisoned in a maximum security prison, whereupon he formulated a & carried out a plan of escape. Which [if these stories are true] worked. He has avoided capture , and has lived outside the law for some 58+ years. If all the latest stories are true.
> 
> I say, give him the deal, when he surrenders, cuff him, take him to jail, and revert to the old days , right down the hall to 'old sparky' strap him in, and throw the switch .
> 
> ...


Our governing parties are guilty of crimes against society, yet people keep voting for them again and again.

Why do some people continue to make heroes out of _those_ folks?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 15, 2020)

I Wondered who read the tabloids  law enforcement?


----------



## Gaer (Oct 15, 2020)

Claude Dallas, Henry Plummer, the Newton Boys; there's a lot of them who gained prominence after their escapades.  
No, It's not right to revere them, but as part as the ole West, it is intriguing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)

*I couldn't find how long they were in Prison and how many more years they had served before they would have been released. I am surprised that they never were arrested again for a new crime,I guess they must have
stopped commiting crimes or were very very lucky. *


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 15, 2020)

We visited Alcatraz some years ago.  So interesting!! I’d love to hear if that story is the real deal.


----------



## macgeek (Oct 15, 2020)

great movie. wish I could visit Alcatraz it looks so cool (as long as Im just a visitor lol).  prisoners had 4 basic rights. unlike prisons today where they seem to get anything they want..

so do you think they escaped or died trying? I tend to think they got away but you never know.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 15, 2020)

macgeek said:


> great movie. wish I could visit Alcatraz it looks so cool (as long as Im just a visitor lol).  prisoners had 4 basic rights. unlike prisons today where they seem to get anything they want..
> 
> so do you think they escaped or died trying? I tend to think they got away but you never know.


What a hair-raising rubber-raft ride it must have been. Dark, cold, wet, a strong current, sharks.

Gives me the willies just thinking about it.


----------



## rgp (Oct 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Our governing parties are guilty of crimes against society, yet people keep voting for them again and again.
> 
> Why do some people continue to make heroes out of _those_ folks?



Apples to Oranges .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Apples to Oranges .


Well there you go, you were able to answer your own question.


----------



## rgp (Oct 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well there you go, you were able to answer your own question.




  Wrong ..... The election of government officials/politicians , is not the same thing as coddling convicted criminals . 

 Don't get me wrong, I think our government is full of crooks too        But a different kind of crook. White collar crime , in no way compares to street thug crime, sticking a gun in ones face ..... much less pulling the trigger.

But even in movies, Bonnie & Clyde, The God Father, etc. We as a society continue to make heroes outta these people, as well as far too often,  in real life.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 29, 2020)

911 said:


> Has anyone heard about the FBI receiving a letter or card from Frank Morris, who was played by Clint Eastwood in the movie, "Escape From Alcatraz?" I was speaking with another retired Trooper just a few days ago and he was telling me that he had read in one of the supermarket tabloids that the FBI had received a letter from Frank Morris stating that he and the Anglin Brothers (John and Clarence) were successful in their escape. He said that Frank is 92, (I think), and has cancer. He has offered to turn himself in and tell his story, if the government promises not to jail him for more than one year and to treat his cancer. The FBI has been unable to document the handwriting as actual.
> 
> My friend also said that he (Frank) was living in North or South Dakota for several years before returning to southern California. I haven't been able to find anything on the internet about it, so I am thinking that this may be just some gossip or a story made up to sell papers. Whatever, truth or fiction, I find this to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Wow, I so remember this case.  The authorities refused to believe that these guys would have survived.  I think that later someone verified that only one did, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 911 (Oct 29, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, I so remember this case.  The authorities refused to believe that these guys would have survived.  I think that later someone verified that only one did, but I could be wrong.


I never followed up, but until someone shows me proof, I shall remain neutral. I did visit Alcatraz twice. Once was enough, but I decided to go again just for something to do. When we were guided out to the “yard” where the prisoners gather for free time, I never saw so much seagull crap in one place. It was almost disgusting and probably was a health risk.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 29, 2020)

I remember reading a story about Alcatraz in it's heyday, and how inmates could hear New Years Eve celebrations from the island, and how it hit home hard with many.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Have always wondered about this story, just as I have the D.B. Cooper case.


I hope they all made it.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 29, 2020)

I would like to visit Alcatraz again, as a former correctional mechanic & detentions locksmith I'd love to see the reverberation work that Southern Folger did on the main housing block’s cell-line mechanisms and lock hardware.
Southern Folger contributed their work(est. $200,000) much of which had to be reverse engineered as the production blueprints were not available.   http://correctionalnews.com/2009/12/07/working-on-the-rock/

I don't think any of the escaped inmates made it alive to the shore.  The guy that claimed he is Anglin is probably dead by now anyway.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 30, 2020)

From all that I have read, I don't think any of them made it out alive.  I base this belief on the reported dubious seaworthiness of their raft and the temperature and choppiness of the water at that time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> From all that I have read, I don't think any of them made it out alive.  I base this belief on the reported dubious seaworthiness of their raft and the temperature and choppiness of the water at that time.


I read somewhere that the Golden Gate Bridge naturally serves as somewhat of an imaginary border between bay and open Pacific, as far as great white sharks go, even though great white sharks do frequent the bay.

Nevertheless, had the men been dragged out past the Golden Gate Bridge by currents, then I'm convinced they were goners.


----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I hope they all made it.


Yes, me too. There are times when I am for the underdog. They didn’t commit any brutal crimes, so maybe they finished out their days in South America on on an exotic island.


----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2020)

I 


Nathan said:


> I would like to visit Alcatraz again, as a former correctional mechanic & detentions locksmith I'd love to see the reverberation work that Southern Folger did on the main housing block’s cell-line mechanisms and lock hardware.
> Southern Folger contributed their work(est. $200,000) much of which had to be reverse engineered as the production blueprints were not available.   http://correctionalnews.com/2009/12/07/working-on-the-rock/
> 
> I don't think any of the escaped inmates made it alive to the shore.  The guy that claimed he is Anglin is probably dead by now anyway.


I have always had a question about prison cell locks, so maybe you can answer it. Well, 2 questions actually.
1. Can the keys to the cell doors be copied? (I’m referring to the cell doors in smaller jails that still use the old style keys.
2. In today’s prisons, what company manufactures the electronic locks?


----------



## 911 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tonight, 10/30, the documentary “Battle of Alcatraz” will be on Reelz at 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 30, 2020)

911 said:


> I
> 
> I have always had a question about prison cell locks, so maybe you can answer it. Well, 2 questions actually.
> 1. Can the keys to the cell doors be copied? (I’m referring to the cell doors in smaller jails that still use the old style keys.
> 2. In today’s prisons, what company manufactures the electronic locks?


If you're talking about the paracentric keys(see image) you theoretically could, if you had a blank(like the image below).


It would be tedious to do by hand, but hey, inmates have fashioned this type of keys out of soap, even plastic.   We used a key cutter, and a pristine, unused copy of the key as a guide.

Most detentions electric locksets are made by Southern Folgers, the same company that refurb'd the housing unit hardware at Alcatraz.   Southern Steel and Folger Adams merged a few years ago.   I always thought Folger Adams made a better product, and considered Southern Steel's products to be more of the copycat variety, making slight variations on the FA design to circumvent the patent rights.

There are other manufacturers making detention locks and hardware, Assa Abloy, Schlage,Sargent etc.      Medeco makes high security lock cylinders that are quite sophisticated, and hard to compromise, I attended a training seminar with Medeco years back, held at the Disneyland Hotel, in Anaheim,Ca.  They take great steps to insure their reputation, I maintained a detailed log of parts ordered, which key matrix pinnings we did, how many, when, etc.


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2020)

This is a more difficult case, there is no evidence for either
success or failure!

Somebody sent a letter/card years later, but that could be
a hoax.

I just don't know and can think of no solution.

Mike.


----------

